# squee. pictures of ami and the crew.



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

<--- all ami. last one is ami+aaron. 















<--the taylor.








<--the amazing michael of battery cage and ami's best friend. 

more pictures later when developed. oh yeah.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice pictures


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Those horses are gorgeous,so - so unique.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Those horses are gorgeous,so - so unique.


Yeah, they are pretty cute!!


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

i'm trying to talk mom into buying the the brown (turning gray) foal... <33333 duke. he's a great little guy. ^____^


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice threads(clothes) by the way
Random question-what music do you listen to?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm guessing heavy rock.:evil:


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

-giggle- i'm an electr0trash glamor w****. (... w**** meaning i'm a music junkie.) enough said.

however, i thoroughly enjoy japanese pop and rock, most industrial underground, gothic industrial, techno, acid, trance, cultural (say, indian and indonesian, traditional japanese shakuhachi. a.r. rahman), dance trance, electronica, dark ambience, among other "dark" musics (-cough- cradle of filth -cough- HIM -cough-) 

It's all quite fun though, yes yes.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, you like most of the same music as me Amelia. lol
HIM do rock... ahhhh *sigh*
Do you skate?


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't skate. A lot of my friends do, but noone seems willing to teach the electr0trash nerd.  Their reason? "They don't want me to get all scarred up."  Silly peoples. ^____^ It's fun to watch them, though. It's even more funny when people try to mimic my friend Bryan and fall flat on their butts, break bones, and rip themselves up to bloody pulp, then they scream about it like someone else did it to them. XD


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

DANG, I must be getting real old.. Ive never heard of any of that music! :lol: 




amelia said:


> -giggle- i'm an electr0trash glamor w****. (... w**** meaning i'm a music junkie.) enough said.
> 
> however, i thoroughly enjoy japanese pop and rock, most industrial underground, gothic industrial, techno, acid, trance, cultural (say, indian and indonesian, traditional japanese shakuhachi. a.r. rahman), dance trance, electronica, dark ambience, among other "dark" musics (-cough- cradle of filth -cough- HIM -cough-)
> 
> It's all quite fun though, yes yes.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

amelia said:


> I don't skate. A lot of my friends do, but noone seems willing to teach the electr0trash nerd.  Their reason? "They don't want me to get all scarred up."  Silly peoples. ^____^ It's fun to watch them, though. It's even more funny when people try to mimic my friend Bryan and fall flat on their butts, break bones, and rip themselves up to bloody pulp, then they scream about it like someone else did it to them. XD


LOL. I skateboard  ...Kinda. I did for years. But then gave up for a couple of years, lol... mainly because the main skating areas were overloading with 'chavs' lol (excuse my language :argue: ) Anyway... now i've started to again over a couple of months, and am actually getting better 
Love the ramps.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> I'm guessing heavy rock.:evil:


that's what I want to hear! Heavy rock, metal , and heavy metal are the best!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Amen, Fishboy!
I hate "hip hop" & "rap"
I mean.... Gimme a break!! lol


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I love all music. Especilly music that makes me wanna dane...aka true hip hop... not "Gangsta rap" But thats always fun. Metal gets old.. Lyke OMgZzz W3re Xcore l3t Me Go cuT myS3lfff


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

why don't u like rap or hip hop?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> I love all music. Especilly music that makes me wanna dane...aka true hip hop... not "Gangsta rap" But thats always fun. Metal gets old.. Lyke OMgZzz W3re Xcore l3t Me Go cuT myS3lfff



Do you like country? opera? classical? new age? techno?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Of course! Why subject yourself to one genre?!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Lyke OMgZzz W3re Xcore l3t Me Go cuT myS3lfff


thats more a emo/goth thing, metal heads(at least from what i no) don't usualy cut(but they do drugs sometimes), but it's good music overall. Like the band thats my avatar, i believe they were cocaine atticts who met in jail(at least thats what i heard) and now they're amazing and they open for nine inch nails who are also like a great band, i can listen to the same metal CD for a year non stop and it never gets old to me. It all depends on the person I guess. Man this post has gone off topic, but i like it


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

It's the waterhole fishboy, it's all good :-D As long as amelia doesnt mind, it is her post!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

*proud of the Finnish product*

Amelia if you like Him, you should try their early stuff like The greatest lovesongs vol. 666. 
In my opinion they have gotten bit too softy after their big break in the US but that's just me


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Finnish and German music is some of the greatest, most hardcore stuff out there in my opinion! 

I don't mind that the post has gone off-subject! Music is great..

As for the labels of emo/goth, i know plenty of cheerleaders who cut. o-o Scary... 

Doop doop.. <333 music is indeed a wonderful thing. Everyone should listen to Miyavi and download his video for "Shindemo Boogie Woogie". Unless you have epilepsy..


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh boy, now I *KNOW* Im old - I didnt understand a word you girls and guys said.. LMAO


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I conform to nothing.. XD Most definately a nonconformist. 

A chick came up to me at the last show (where i've got all the rave gear on) and she's all.. "I just wanted to tell you I think you're really cool. You look like you don't care what anyone thinks and you're comfortable in yourself and you don't try to be what you're not and I think that's really respectable." I just stood there speechless.. woah. o-o being yourself has it's advantages..


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

amelia said:


> As for the labels of emo/goth, i know plenty of cheerleaders who cut. o-o Scary...


i know some of those kind of girls. Look so nice but they still cut, a sad but true thing. I always be myself but really I'm not that cool so i just do w/e comes to mind, lol. Oh and on music, who here has heard of Dunyin(spelling?) they're a good swedish band or The Mars Volta, the best band to come out of mexico


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

It takes to much work to be myself, so I think I found myself.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually there is no way to be yourself or individual anymore. There are so many people on the planet that no matter what you do you are going to be like someone else. It is usually those that say they are trying to be themselves that all end up looking and acting the same. So in reality you are saying I am just part of group other than the one you are in. 
There is nothing wrong with that, but I have seen people that look like the crowd but are more of a individual than anyone else I have ever met. There is more to being a individual than the way you dress and the words you use. How you treat others is one of the biggest factors in what makes you a individual. Anyone can be harsh with others but it takes someone special to treat others with respect. 
I am hoping that is what you were being complimented over.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I used to have a really bad attitude, all for the sake of "fitting in" to a certain crowd. I've let that go now. I dress how I feel, which I think sets me apart. Sure, other people might dress the way I dress, and I might dress the way other people dress. However, I don't look at a picture of someone and say "I want to look like that" then do it and call myself original. When I shop, I shop for what I feel. When I dress myself, I put on the clothes that make me feel like "me" that day. The way I look depends on my mood, and it reflects everything about me inside. I'm a colorful person, just like everyone else. However, unlike everyone else (but like a lot), I let those colors show. I don't wear designer jeans to fit in, and I don't follow trends like a religion. In fact, a lot of the clothes I wore years ago and still wear today are coming into fashion. Does that make me a follower? No. Does it make me a leader of fashion? Not necessarily. 

I feel that as long as you are comfortable in your own skin, accept yourself for who you are, strive to be successful in the world, and show how you feel inside and who you truely are inside on the outside as well, you are being an individual. 

I treat people I meet with respect. I may be a bit narcissistic at times, but then again, who isn't? Whoever I meet, I'm kind to and remain kind do as long as they show me the same kindness and respect I show them. I'll treat my friends like they're the queens and kings of the world, and I expect the same from them. I will do and say as I feel, as long as it is truely me being me, not just me wanting to put on a show for everyone else. I am a cuddley, huggy person who loves life and everything and everyone in it. I am an individual, not a sheep. I love who I am, and I think that makes me unique. I do have my flaws; I realize this, but does this not make me all that much more unique? Everyone has flaws. No two people are exactly alike. People just need to learn to loosen up and show who they are, rather than putting on a show for everyone in hopes that someone will accept them. Accept me or not, I am who I am, and I do not change for anyone except myself.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> I feel that as long as you are comfortable in your own skin, accept yourself for who you are, strive to be successful in the world, and show how you feel inside and who you truely are inside on the outside as well, you are being an individual.


As harsh as it sounds in order to be sucessful in some areas you need to "conform" as you call it in order to be accepted by those willing to take a chance on your ideas. I have talked to some HR people at quite a few companies that will throw away applications from those turning them in if the people show up with face percings, tatoos, Colored hair and such. They have told me this saying afterwords that some of them were more qualified than others that were trying for the job but they didn't fit the company profile. 
You have to remember that they are paying you to represent them and their ideas. Just watch nascar and see how the sponsors demand certan attitudes from their drivers. Just today Curt Bush was pulled for the last two races of the year because of a traffic ticket off the track the day before and mouthing off to the police.

So are you selling out to yourself when you "conform" for a job?


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

When I speak of comforming, I speak of everyday life. Being sixteen, a job is not yet part of my every day life. However, the clothing I wear on an everyday basis normally consists of a gray or black pleated skirt, a white or black dress shirt with long sleeves, and hair worn down or in a low pony tail. That's what I'm comfortable in most of the time--A bit "dressy" compared to what a lot of people around here do. Piercings? I have none. Sure, you do have to conform for jobs. You do have to represent when you work, but that doesn't mean you have to be in work-wear when you're not at work.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i know when i go out to fill out applications i take out my earings make my hair look like it's short and pull up my pants and wear a shirt that fits just so i fit in with where i'm at.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> You do have to represent when you work, but that doesn't mean you have to be in work-wear when you're not at work.


I agree, but there are many jobs out there that hold you responsible for your actions when you are at home and away from work. A doctor on call for example cannot go drinking because even though he is off work he could get called in and get into major problems if you are drunk. Same goes for many other jobs. Once you get older you will realize how much you dont own yourself anymore - at any age.
With family you once again become less of who you were because you start doing more for others. 
Im not saying that is bad because you choose who you marry and work for. But every decision you make as you age defines who you become. Each decision you make to achieve sucess in every aspect of life changes who you are and the responsibilities you have. 


> However, the clothing I wear on an everyday basis normally consists of a gray or black pleated skirt, a white or black dress shirt with long sleeves, and hair worn down or in a low pony tail. That's what I'm comfortable in most of the time--


If this is the case why do you change you clothes when you go out with your friends? Are you conforming to fit in with them?


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't conform to fit in with them. XD I change my clothes because I enjoy the rave gear, yes. It defines me at times, yes. If you note, none of my friends dress at all like I do when I'm around them. I only "dress up" to go to shows--It takes a while to get into all that gear. At least two hours to get it all right and such. Too much time, honestly, to try to get up and do that every day for school. Concerts are like.. "play time" for me. I can get up at 10 am, start digging through my stuff to see what I want to wear, try on fifteen different things and mix and match until I find what I feel like that day, then work for two hours on makeup that makes me feel like "me" that day. I don't conform to fit in with anyone. Perhaps when I get a job, then I will. Until then, I'm simple when I'm at school and I go all out for concerts and nights out (whether it's just going to wal-mart or a movie with some friends). If I get up early enough and have enough energy to go through what I do for concerts, then I do that for school. That's rare though, since it does take so long.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

By no means have any of this I have posted is meant to say anything bad about you. I think its great that you are who you are. 
What I am trying to say is that everytime I have met someone with that attitude they always look like the last person that said they were a individualist. And that is a oxymorn in itself.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Sadly for some of us (or at least me) there is no set "identity". One day I can dress and act like a skater, the next day I'm a Indie kid, the next day I'm a metal head, then I show up to a party in a green suit jacket cackys and dress shoes and air guitar with metal heads to soft rock, the next day I'm a slob in loose fitting old clothes working on a carpenty project, that's been my last few days that I can think of, it's so random, I love it!!!! If you ask me true individuality is not being a true, set individual.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

my tummy hurts.  

hm. it seems that everytime a new person sees me, they ask one of my friends, "What the heck is up with her?" The friend answers "Oh, that's Ami. She's just.. Ami. Yeah!" ^___^ Squeep. -ish teh ami-

ughh my tummy _really_ hurts.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

osteoporoosi said:


> *proud of the Finnish product*
> 
> Amelia if you like Him, you should try their early stuff like The greatest lovesongs vol. 666.
> In my opinion they have gotten bit too softy after their big break in the US but that's just me


HIM rocks so does stratovarious, Nightwish, apocalyptica, Children of bodom, wintersun, lacuna coil. All of these if I am right are Finnish, Swedish,Italian bands and they all rock.

Stratovarious is a wicked band that has solid metal riffs and a good singer and lyrics.

Nightwish is an opera metal band they are really good, although they just fired there female opera singer so they are looking for a new one

Apocalytica has redone several metallica songs on cellos and classical music instruments I havn't heard any of there own songs but from there covers they are really good.

Children of bodom are a dark death metal band they are good but not a good influence.


wintersun is a wicked band from finland if I remeber right.

Lacuna coil is from italy and they have a female singer that rocks.
I have so many more bands from europe that I like.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cute horses!


----------

